# Europe visa/Jobs for Australian PR holder



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am an Indian citizen living in Australia from past one year on Australian PR (189). I am working as SAS Programmer (IT) in Sydney. I always wanted to travel the world specially Europe. I know Euro Visa is not that easy and Europe does not have many IT jobs (Only few in Germany, Denmark and Uk for my skills) as compared to Australia and salaries are less too as compared to Australia.

But since I am very keen for moving to Europe, can someone suggest is there any way to get a Visa sponsored Job into IT in any European country(Except UK as it is very expensive and quite similar to Sydney and I want to experience local non English European culture).

Apologies if my question seems bit weird but I am trying hard from quite a long time and thinking since I am well settled in Australia now, may be there is some way which is easier as compared to when I was trying from India. 


Thanks,
Deepak


----------

